# A little poplar



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 18, 2015)

Buddy of mine had some logging done on his property. He is cutting the tops up for firewood and needed a bigger saw than his ms291 for some of it. He had these poplar logs and quite a few more that he didn't need, so I grabbed them. Cut up some oak for him, which pained me, but it was worth it. The big one is roughly 14"x10'6", the smaller ones are closer to 12" by the same length. I'll mill these this weekend in to 4/4 stuff that I can use for various things. May do some 8/4 or may wait until I get some bigger ones. I gotta say, I'm jealous of him though... He loaded these with the crane on his service truck. No strenuous activity required.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 18, 2015)

Looks like some great planks will be in your future
Dave


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 18, 2015)

Nice looking poplar logs. I think those are tulip poplar? Judging by the green heartwood.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 18, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Nice looking poplar logs. I think those are tulip poplar? Judging by the green heartwood.


Yeah that's my best guess. I'm not the best at ID though


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 18, 2015)

Poplars are like maples, many species. LOL.


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 18, 2015)

Nice batch of timber Jonathon. Be glad to see some of it slabbed.


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 19, 2015)

Congrats! Great load. Chuck


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 19, 2015)

My wife helped me mill one of them this evening. I got 10 5/4x10x10 boards out of it. Took us less than an hour to set up and mill it all. Very pleased with how this saw is running. Didn't sharpen the chain at all, and I was still at about 1:20 per pass.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 20, 2015)

Hopefully I'm not annoying you all. I'm just easily excited, and milling gets me every time. 

@Gixxerjoe04 came over and helped me mill 2 more of the poplar logs. Milled one in to 5/4 and the other in to 8/4 slabs. 

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/D193DFA3-C2C8-42EB-A00F-825404C10303_zpsrvkvvxis.jpg 

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/6C6EE280-09E2-424A-A7FD-4FC2CEBC0FE2_zpsiemlghsu.jpg 

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/E572DC6E-B644-4039-B800-74C1571D12BD_zpsxxakrrvw.jpg 


The tarp is to keep as much bird crap off the wood as possible. There are lots of birds that like to hang out in the barn. 

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/A653570A-4725-4051-B262-45BDE3EF98FE_zpsr0po5bfw.jpg

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 20, 2015)

I never tire of milling pics.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 23, 2015)

Not sure how good a one eyed call maker would be... you need some goggles man! 
Sweet set up. Thats a nice cut on that board. You make it look easy. I'm sure its a lot more work than it appears to be.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 23, 2015)

Very cool, I'd be excited to. Poplar is a versatile wood, can be used for a lot of things, some day maybe I can trade you for a short-round, would like to try n turn and carve on it...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 25, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Not sure how good a one eyed call maker would be... you need some goggles man!
> Sweet set up. Thats a nice cut on that board. You make it look easy. I'm sure its a lot more work than it appears to be.


The hard part is making the initial cut, then adjusting the mill down to make a cut across the bottom... Then squaring up the cut faces to the ladder to make the initial pass on the uncut face. Once that's done and the mill is set to the right depth for the boards, it's a quick process. 

I'm going to build a carriage style mill that will allow me to reference the cuts from the bed instead of having to use a ladder. It will also make it easier to make dimensional lumber, remove the saw to file the chain, and especially make height adjustments. That will speed things up a lot for me, just have to source the metal and dig the welder out.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 25, 2015)

I sliced half a slab up this evening for some box call blanks. Lots of mineral staining in these.

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/407AFC37-64BE-4954-94D2-3EC318CD88B9_zps45aqjvpd.jpg

Reactions: Like 4


----------

